# My awesome but ridiculous wife took down a monster



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jan 12, 2017)

She is 9 months pregnant and due tomorrow but wanted to go hunting one last time before she sits out on the sideline. She already killed a hog in November and a deer in December. We weighed this one and it tipped the scale at 250 - actual weight. It was a chore to gut, skin, and take apart! Biggest hog we've killed... and we have killed a bunch in the past two years. And yes, she still helped gut and skin it, she is the best.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 12, 2017)

I like her!!


----------



## riverbank (Jan 12, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 12, 2017)

Ole hog looks like a Hampshire.


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jan 12, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Ole hog looks like a Hampshire.



There are definitely some hampshire traits in a couple of groups of hogs running around Camden County. Killed a pregnant sow last year and all the piglets had white front legs.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2017)

You have a keeper there bud, but you already knew that.

Congrats on the newborn too !!!


----------



## riverbank (Jan 12, 2017)

Old Boss Gobbler said:


> There are definitely some hampshire traits in a couple of groups of hogs running around Camden County. Killed a pregnant sow last year and all the piglets had white front legs.


I think y'all may have took out some of those genetics with that boar there.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 12, 2017)

Or is that a big ole sow?


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jan 12, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Or is that a big ole sow?



It was a boar. He was super skiddish but the wife got a good shot with a .243, but the sucker did not bleed a drop. Only ran 20 yards into the woods but she knew the general direction so only took 10 minutes of searching to find him piled up. The bullet lodged into the shield on the opposite side so I was able to recover it.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 12, 2017)

That's awesome!  Good for her and you!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 12, 2017)

That's awesome. Congrats on the pork, cool wife and soon to be new hunting buddy.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats all around.  Awesome!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 13, 2017)

It gets NO Better than that!!  WOOOHOOO! Super congrats on the wife the hog and the baby! You nailed it bud, your wife is Rediculous!
I wish you both the best, keep posting the good times for us to enjoy with you!

I pray the Lord to watch over you and yours and to continue the blessings he has shined on you!


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 13, 2017)

Congratulations! Good Job by both of you! Very nice hog right there!

Looks a lot like the one my Buddy killed in Feb '16 in Johnson County.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 13, 2017)

That is a nice pig but I can't believe your wife  was out tromping around in the woods right before delivery. She must really like hunting.

One strong woman!


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome wife you have. Lucky man. 
Congrats on the new baby.....


----------



## Fork Horn (Jan 13, 2017)

That's a good one!  Nice hog too...


----------



## b rad (Jan 13, 2017)

man u been killing a pile of hogs here


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 13, 2017)

^^^^^ What they said.


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jan 14, 2017)

So, breaking news... The wife's water broke and we are at the hospital! Everything is going smooth. The future little pig slayer is on his/her way!


----------



## fishtail (Jan 14, 2017)

Best wishes!


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 14, 2017)

Good luck! Don't forget to share the pics from your hunt with the hospital staff!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 14, 2017)

That new baby is gonna have huntin in the blood for sure.. Congrats all tha way around!


----------



## Fork Horn (Jan 15, 2017)

How about an update?  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Jan 15, 2017)

Fork Horn said:


> How about an update?  Hope everyone is doing well.



8 pound 4 ounce baby boy! Hunter and baby doing well.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 15, 2017)

Congratulations on the new little hunter!


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 16, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## shootemall (Jan 26, 2017)

Congrats! In a few short years you'll be posting your son's kills.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 26, 2017)

Old Boss Gobbler said:


> She is 9 months pregnant and due tomorrow but wanted to go hunting one last time before she sits out on the sideline. She already killed a hog in November and a deer in December. We weighed this one and it tipped the scale at 250 - actual weight. It was a chore to gut, skin, and take apart! Biggest hog we've killed... and we have killed a bunch in the past two years. And yes, she still helped gut and skin it, she is the best.



Shes a keeper. Nice pig congrats.


----------



## Samoset (Jan 26, 2017)

Awesome thread. Congratulations!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 26, 2017)

Congrats on the baby.   Life as you knew it is forever gone. But a child is Gods greatest gift


----------



## Big7 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just caught this! 

That's a MONSTER! Congrats to Mama and you.
Hope the youngun' is doing well!

She have any sisters? 

I can't even get mine to eat venison or wabbit'. lol!


----------



## Slugslinger (Jan 27, 2017)

You are a lucky man.  Appreciate her.  I wish my wife would even like camping


----------

